# ILFORD DELTA 3200 AT 1000 ISO HELPPPPPPP



## beatriz_banha (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey guys! So im majoring at Photography and i have a subject about film photography. For my last film, i've choose Ilford Delta 3200 but shot at 1000 ISO. 
How will this affect the developing time and chemicals ratios? I've searched but cant find any "fair enough" response.
Im the one who's got to develope it, tomorrow, so im starting to freak out a bit
THANK YOUUU
(sorry for the amateur english)


----------



## compur (Mar 15, 2016)

See: B&W Film Developing Times | The Massive Dev Chart


----------



## gsgary (Mar 25, 2016)

Ilford DDX 1+4 6.5 minutes


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2016)

My app says DD-X, 68°F for 7:15.


----------



## timor (Mar 28, 2016)

beatriz_banha said:


> Hey guys! So im majoring at Photography and i have a subject about film photography. For my last film, i've choose Ilford Delta 3200 but shot at 1000 ISO.
> )


That will be maybe surprise to you, but 1000 is a nominal sensitivity of Delta 3200. At least Ilford says so.
And why are you freaking out ? Never developed film before ? Well good luck. If you have D76 use at full strength in 20 C for 10.5 (10 to 11) minutes with nominal agitation ( first minute constant and first 10 seconds for every minute afterwards ).
Edit: little late, I know. Maybe it is over. Wonder, if ever we will know...


----------

